# Homing device



## beetzie

Bună, 

 ar putea cineva să mă ajute cu traducerea exactă a termenului "homing device" ? 
Nu am găsit în dicționar vreo pistă, în franceză se spune "tête chercheuse" - este un sistem minuscul sau mare, folosit în domeniul medical, apărare sau explorări marine. În alte părți am găsit definit ca un aparat de ghidare amplasat de exemplu pe misile, rachete sau bombe. 
Am nevoie pentru un text de modă și nu găsesc termenul adecvat. 
Mulțumesc mult!


----------



## farscape

"Dispozitiv de ghidare la țintă" ar fi o variantă nimerită pentru un context tehnic dar nu știu cum se potrivește cu moda... Ne mai trebuie detalii de context.

f.


----------



## beetzie

Îmi este teamă că te voi bagă în ceață ) 
Este vorba despre tendințe - anumiți tineri designeri sunt "real homing device"-uri în domeniu


----------



## beetzie

merci oricum pentru varianta ta


----------



## farscape

Ok, designerii pot fi _real homing devices_ pentru că  ghicesc/intuiesc/sesizează gustul clientelei sau pentru că atrag atenţia  asupra lor prin ceea ce crează. Cu ceva mai multe cuvinte poţi spune  cam acelaşi lucru şi în româneşte, ba mai e loc şi de-o figură de stil.  

Later,
.


----------



## beetzie

farscape said:


> Ok, designerii pot fi _real homing devices_ pentru că  ghicesc/intuiesc/sesizează gustul clientelei sau pentru că atrag atenţia  asupra lor prin ceea ce crează. Cu ceva mai multe cuvinte poţi spune  cam acelaşi lucru şi în româneşte, ba mai e loc şi de-o figură de stil.
> 
> Later,
> .


----------



## beetzie

chiar așa  
mă întrebam asupra diversele posibilități corecte, cum termenul corect îmi vine la ora aceasta doar în franceză - tocmai să știu cum mă joc cu o figură de stil. 
Mulțumesc de ajutor


----------



## misadro

Aş spune _sistem de ghidaj automat_ pentru _homing device/t_ê_te chercheuse_ .. ceea ce ar putea merge în contextul de faţă ... _unii designeri au propriul lor sistem de ghidaj automat ..._


----------



## beetzie

merci frumos  de ajutor - s-a rezolvat


----------

